# User Rating



## CharlieJ (Jul 23, 2006)

Why not have a user rating system that allows other users to give a rating from 1-5 on their behavior etc, also there could be a comments box?


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 23, 2006)

Based just on your rudeness and immaturity, your rating would be a zero.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 23, 2006)

Ooooh, ICE BURN. 

I can't imagine a user rating system working well at all. Some of my favourite contributors here are quite young and prone to running off on tangents or posting utter nonsense - and I'd still rather have them feeling "welcome" as opposed to "judged".


----------



## fryke (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll give you one star for that, symphonix.  ... I agree: User ratings can be very deceiving. And become something like a popularity contest.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 24, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, this site did once have a rating system last year, but it was ditched shortly after it was introduced due to abuse and general negativity. It's possible I'm confused with another forum, though. Either way, I think such things do more harm than good.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 24, 2006)

User ratings?  That idea sucks.....I can't imagine anything good resulting from it; it would be divisive and create dissension.  The vexing little wanker rates a zero for this one.


----------



## fryke (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, thinking about ratings, why not rate threads... And I don't mean popularity here (that obviously can be read from the amount of answers), but rather the helpfulness of a thread. I'm sure it could be abused as well, but I think a thread rating would be more helpful for users than user rating.


----------



## lbj (Jul 24, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:


> The vexing little wanker rates a zero for this one.




Coffee on the screen. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:


> User ratings?  That idea sucks.....I can't imagine anything good resulting from it; it would be divisive and create dissension.  The vexing little wanker rates a zero for this one.



Wow are we allowed to swear???


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 24, 2006)

fryke said:


> Well, thinking about ratings, why not rate threads... And I don't mean popularity here (that obviously can be read from the amount of answers), but rather the helpfulness of a thread. I'm sure it could be abused as well, but I think a thread rating would be more helpful for users than user rating.



Hey, lol We currently already have that 
Scroll up above "#1" it is there


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 24, 2006)

g/re/p said:


> Based just on your rudeness and immaturity, your rating would be a zero.


Yeah, Thanks.


----------



## fryke (Jul 24, 2006)

I could say it was irony, but actually, I forgot about the thread rating mechanism.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 24, 2006)

fryke said:


> I could say it was irony, but actually, I forgot about the thread rating mechanism.



lol


----------

